

KLM airline lets you pick a seatmate using Facebook - Suraj-Sun
http://travelkit.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/02/03/10310585-klm-wants-air-travelers-to-get-social-in-the-sky

======
jamesbritt
See: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3550059>

